# Spring Turkey Apps



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Applications for Spring Turkey Lottery are available at the G&F website:

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/on- ... lcome.html

Good luck.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

where can I find turkey before I filled it out apply? I know I have plot map but I dont see turkey I only lives here one and half yrs thanks


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm in...can't wait!!! 

fishunt ask at a hunting/fishing supplies store down there, good chance they will set you in the right direction.

Wish you all luck!!! 8)


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

some people say most turkey near by the river where all trees are? would that help? I have decoy and turkey caller . I am deaf so I will try my best


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm in. Will the ping-pong ball gods smile again?

Fishunt. You're on the right tract. Look generally in the areas of large wood lots near rivers/bluffs, especially where there is tilled ground and/or cattle also nearby. Turkies aren't bashful. If they're in the area, you can often spot them (especially early mornings and afternoons) grazing or just hanging out in fields or other open areas near the tree lines. Find some bunches, get permission and then begin to pattern them, meaning where they like to roost and the route to feed each morning. Being at that general feeding location or between the roost and the feeding area with your decoys is a great approach.

If you know there are turkeys in an area but don't have time for a lot of scouting before the season, you can "power scout" while you hunt. Again, turkies aren't secretive - look for concentrations of feathers, droppings, tracks etc. You find a spot with a bunch of this sign, you've got a great start on a very good set up spot - might just need to fine tune it based upon what you observe for a day or so.

Much of turkey hunting is audial, however, so you may want to bring your son or someone else with you. Many, many gobbling toms have sealed their own fate, by giving up a general location and then getting sucked into call/decoys from a hunter who has moved to the tom. Toms will generally gobble most intensely just before sunrise and for a short time thereafter, but will sometimes intermitently gobble throughout the day or in response to your calling. Don't be afraid to move into a tom as close as covering terrain will permit, and you can often pin-point him by calling to him. But be careful, your calling may already be drawing him to you, so be prepared for a quick set up if you find you and the tom are closing ground fast. Sometimes when they make their minds up to investigate, they 'bout come on a dead sprint.

Good luck!!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks Dan :thumb:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sent mine out today! I really need to "thin the herd" out at my place! :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I got my for SD now it is time to go out and get them :sniper:


----------

